# Repairing pen cap threads...



## jeffswoodshop (May 23, 2010)

I just finished turning a the Nouveau Scepter kit for my friend's wife as a thank you gift.  When I was showing the pen to another friend he mistakenly pulled the pen out of the cap instead of twisting it out, blowing out most of the threads.  Now the pen won't catch any of the threads in the cap.  Is there any way to repair the threads or get just the thread insert anywhere or am I out of luck? 

Any help would be appreciated, I'd hate to have to waste the kit.


----------



## Jgrden (May 24, 2010)

I would look for a way to use alumilite to recast a layer over the original blank and then re-thread it. Is there a dog house for wives??


----------



## witz1976 (May 24, 2010)

Jeff see if you can call PSI technical department (not customer service).  They may have spare parts you can purchase.


----------



## jeffswoodshop (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Dan, I'm going to try that next if my solution doesn't work.  

It probably isn't the best solution but I took apart the cap and plastic sleeve then cut what was left of the threads from the plastic sleeve and repositioned then into the metal ring of the cap.  I secured the threads with a little CA on the opposite end of where the pen screws in and sanded and excess glue in the cap.  It works pretty good so far.

Again, not the best solution but at least I can still use the cap on the pen.


----------

